# Snowing again!



## Geri (Feb 4, 2009)

Coming down quite heavily at the moment here in BS5.


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay! Bit more further down South-West, please.


----------



## keybored (Feb 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yay! Bit more further down South-West, please.



You might be in luck  Somerset tonight...













(all the last lot was nearly thawed by this afternoon).


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2009)

Just looked outside and there is several inches of snow. I'm tempted to take the day off - getting into work shouldn't be a problem but the thought of sitting in an office all day with no central heating is not very appealling.

Edit - just heard on BBC1 that First have suspended bus services, but I can't find it anywhere else to confirm it. I'm not walking 2.2 miles in this to sit in a cold office all day!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2009)

If it wasn't for the fear of breaking a limb or my neck before tomorrow, I'd be out there right this second sliding in my recycling box down the hill next to me. The first time in my life I have had to be extra cautious in the snow to make sure I'm in one piece.

Bummer


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad to hear it young lady! You have an important job to do and need to be whole and have no snowy war wounds! 
*wags finger*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Glad to hear it young lady! You have an important job to do and need to be whole and have no snowy war wounds!
> *wags finger*



Pah!

I might go and make a snow angel...I can't come to any harm doing that can I?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope. Make snow angels to your hearts content. Oh but....NOT in the road k?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2009)

Work closed.

First time in the 27 years I've worked there.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Nope. Make snow angels to your hearts content. Oh but....NOT in the road k?



Good thinking Batman


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2009)

*wonders if he'd get pounced on by vigilantes if he went up the park to play in the snow*


----------



## keybored (Feb 5, 2009)

Just texted my job to see if today is still on. Hopefully not. My mate got a snowboard, bindings and boots from a charity shop and a few of us plan to take turns on a steep hill behind some woods (none of us has ever been snowboarding so it's pretty much a suicide pact )


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 5, 2009)

The daughter is happy as her school (2 mins walk away) is closed, the son is happy as City of Bath College is  closed and the other half is happy cos his boss has just called and told him not to come in.

We're going out to play in the snow like small children


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2009)

weather at Purdown :-


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Work closed.
> 
> First time in the 27 years I've worked there.



Do you have to take the day as holiday or not? I just phoned my boss to say I doubt I will make it in. I supect very few people will be in our office, most of the support staff come in by bus and the adjusters have been told to work at home anyway as we have no central heating this week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2009)

Geri said:


> Do you have to take the day as holiday or not? .


If it was costing me, I would make it in on me bike just to be bloddy minded. 

I'm one of those hated "over-privileged local government workers" (well historically anyway)


----------



## madzone (Feb 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yay! Bit more further down South-West, please.


 NO!!! I'm driving to Bristol tomorrow morning


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> If it was costing me, I would make it in on me bike just to be bloddy minded.
> 
> I'm one of those hated "over-privileged local government workers" (well historically anyway)



I think I will just 'forget' to fill in a hoiday form and see if he reminds me. Or offer to take over the admin of the holiday and sickness records.


----------



## keybored (Feb 5, 2009)

felixthecat said:


> The daughter is happy as her school (2 mins walk away) is closed, the son is happy as City of Bath College is  closed and the other half is happy cos his boss has just called and told him not to come in.
> 
> We're going out to play in the snow like small children



Nice. Boy's college is shut so he's gone back to bed, girl's school shut so she's just gone out with her mates to play... and I've just got a text to say job is still on. Bollocks


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 5, 2009)

Uni Is shut! So after a leisurely breakfast Im gonna go food shopping down St Marks road and go for a cup of cocoa and cake at the Thali- might even go over the road for a hot toddy.

This is the break Ive needed!  I have been having to get up at 5.15am for the past 3 days (and will do tomorrow)..so thank you snow....only thing is I cant afford to keep the heating on  oh well I will make a fire later...


----------



## madzone (Feb 5, 2009)

Fuck 

What's the forecast for tomorrow? Am I going to be able to get into Bristol (Pill)?


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 5, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> weather at Purdown :-



That's really cool, though it kinda has me wanting to be able to click on some of the dials and sliders and see if the weather changes as a result.

For me, I'd already fixed to work from home this morning cos i've got loads of writing to do, but will have a wander out now to the shop for a mo and see how bad it really is out there. Bet it's fine.


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2009)

madzone said:


> Fuck
> 
> What's the forecast for tomorrow? Am I going to be able to get into Bristol (Pill)?



Pill should be easy enough if the M5 is clear and you come off at junction 19. It's usually difficult if you are coming from Bristol because there is a very trreacherous hill up to Leigh Woods.


----------



## madzone (Feb 5, 2009)

Geri said:


> Pill should be easy enough if the M5 is clear and you come off at junction 19. It's usually difficult if you are coming from Bristol because there is a very trreacherous hill up to Leigh Woods.


 Yeah, I usually come off at junction 19 anyway.

Ace! Thanks


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I've treated myself to a fire. 

I've been up Tesco and am stuck into crumpets, baked beans, fried tomatoes, tahini and tea ... 

I felt like an OAP though, shuffling up there in my slippers, so I'm not sure  I'll be taking my baking dish up the park ...


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2009)

Ooh, I am going to get crumpets! Crumpets and chocolate, then lie on the sofa and watch a soppy film.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 5, 2009)

This is proper snow!  Amazing!!!  

I already had a day off today, am off to the downs to play in a bit.


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2009)

Get up there quick, it's melting!


----------



## JTG (Feb 5, 2009)

Buses running when I walked into work just now, all main roads doing OK.

Not seen snow like this here for 15 years


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2009)

Geri said:


> Get up there quick, it's melting!



Typical Bristol - it would have saved so much bother if it had fallen as dirty slush in the first place.


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2009)

Hope my boss doesn't find out that buses started running again


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 5, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Typical Bristol - it would have saved so much bother if it had fallen as dirty slush in the first place.



Awww, I think Bristol looks lovely today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, that's it for the next 18 years.

I could have cycled home comfortably if I'd made it into work.

(Since I hope to have been living in France for 6 years by then, maybe it's my last snow ever - unless I start holidaying in the mountains.)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2009)

*Bristol snowed in again, UK cut off....*

I hope everyone outside will be able to hold out until this ordeal is over.


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2009)

I might be mad, but I am going to try to make it into work today - I have cheques that need sending out, and people rely on that money to live on, so I don't want to let them down.

There are no buses but I'm hoping to get a taxi - if not, I will have to walk.

Madzone, I don't think you should drive to Pill today - the M5 is down to one lane south of Exeter, the A30 is closed at Bodmin and it's looking very very grim out there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, Penzance looks deceptively lovely :-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cornwall/webcams/webcam_penzance.shtml

By all accounts Nailsea and environs are relatively snow-free too, but it's getting from one to the other that's the problem .....


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2009)

Bah, I tried to book a taxi and they told me they are not taking any bookings!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2009)

Geri said:


> Bah, I tried to book a taxi and they told me they are not taking any bookings!


It's majorly awful out there.

Would the cheques even get delivered ?


----------



## madzone (Feb 6, 2009)

Geri said:


> I might be mad, but I am going to try to make it into work today - I have cheques that need sending out, and people rely on that money to live on, so I don't want to let them down.
> 
> There are no buses but I'm hoping to get a taxi - if not, I will have to walk.
> 
> Madzone, I don't think you should drive to Pill today - the M5 is down to one lane south of Exeter, the A30 is closed at Bodmin and it's looking very very grim out there.


 Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> It's majorly awful out there.
> 
> Would the cheques even get delivered ?



Our office had no post in or out yesterday. I'm trying to decid whether I should walk in this morning. It's snowmageddon out there!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2009)

I did not bother trying to get to St Michaels today (In town) One of my fellow students got a cab and it wouldent take her up the hill and she had to turn round and go home!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2009)

They've apparently put a roadblock on Whiteladies now - turning northbound traffic around at the shopping centre.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 6, 2009)

Bloody hell, I was planning to take a bus to work (Cabot Circus), or a taxi if that failed.  Not sounding promising is it!?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2009)

The weird thing is it's simultaneously thawing and snowing - continuous dripping past the windows ...


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah Gentlegreen, that is a leetle bit strange!  

Geri, bless you for trying to go to work so you can send the cheques!


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2009)

No snow here right at the end of Britain but blowing a gale and really, really cold. If it snowed it'd stick, definitely.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2009)

I keep thinking I ought to go out for a walk since I may never see such a spectacle again, maybe take some photos ... but I can't afford a sprained ankle ...


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 6, 2009)

Geri said:


> Coming down quite heavily at the moment here in BS5.



I reckon ^that^ pretty much describes me in a nutshell. 

Well, I've just got back from walking to the doctors, halfway up to Kingswood.  So few cars in action, that I was able to hear the chorus of birdsong as I walked along the main road.


----------



## madzone (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm never going to forgive Bristol for this, I hope you understand.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2009)

madzone said:


> I'm never going to forgive Bristol for this, I hope you understand.


Pilgrimages are supposed to be challenging.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 6, 2009)

Very snowy in Devon, apparently, to the point where police have been rescuing drivers from cars near Exeter: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7873628.stm

I've just had an email from my mum, who lives a few miles from the city.  There are no buses round her way and the roads are like skating rinks, so she's working at home with the heating turned up and a nice warm cat sitting on her lap!


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2009)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Bloody hell, I was planning to take a bus to work (Cabot Circus), or a taxi if that failed.  Not sounding promising is it!?



heh, i work at cabot circus too! what do you do?


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 6, 2009)

If only it could make its way a bit further south, and stay for a bit longer than a day this time


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I walked in, which was alternately scary and fun, but I was banking on being able to get a bus home, which was NOT the case.

Bus station was empty and the inspector said the Chipping Sodbury bus (which I would normally get) was off, and so was the 48, 49. 4 and 24. I went into town and got a 45 to Easton Leisure Centre and walked the rest.

What I can't understand is that Stapleton Road is perfectly clear of snow so why the hell can't they run a bus to Downend or Staple Hill and back? Pathetic.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 6, 2009)

Geri said:


> What I can't understand is that Stapleton Road is perfectly clear of snow so why the hell can't they run a bus to Downend or Staple Hill and back? Pathetic.



You're obviously forgetting that, despite being apparently clear of snow, Stapleton Road remains... 

_'-BRITAIN'S MOST DANGEROUS ROAD!!!!'_


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2009)

That's true, and it was a hive of suspicious activity this evening.


----------



## xenon (Feb 7, 2009)

Got to work as per, 0820. 10 AM, told we could go home. Not enough staff made it in to handle call volume. Bit sloshy, wet shoes and jeans. Walking in, blokes near garage clearing the path warned me about the large puddle of slush. S'not like you could go round it anyway.

My mate managed to run out of petrol on the Portway following an unexpected detour, away from the usual garage. He had to walk back down 3 quarters of it to buy a can. Ended up taking the day off. Saw a Fosters arctic coasting along, brakes on window open. Driver just shrugging his shoulders, resigned to the situation.


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2009)

It was wading through three inches of slush that left me with wet feet - my boots can cope with snow but they are leather, and not designed to be worn in water!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 9, 2009)

More snow!  

I'm going to work no matter what tomorrow, even if I have to walk, I'm sick of snow incapacity now. 

It's so pretty though!


----------



## strung out (Feb 9, 2009)

the more snow there is, the quieter cabot circus is, which is good news for me!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 9, 2009)

No way Strung Out!  That place is hell when it's dead, wtf do you do all day when there are no customers?!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I will have to walk in tomorrow if the trains are not running.


----------



## strung out (Feb 9, 2009)

sit around chatting 

lots of stuff to do for stocktake thursday anyway so the fewer customers the better


----------



## Geri (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh no! How did that happen?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> sit around chatting
> 
> lots of stuff to do for stocktake thursday anyway so the fewer customers the better



I managed to to a full stock take of my floor the other day whilst we were open, it was so quiet that no one so much as touched any of my stock when I was doing it.  

I am nervous to ask where you work in case we already know each other!


----------



## strung out (Feb 9, 2009)

i'm a supervisor at Bench, but only been there just over a week (got made redundant from my last job a few months ago). My friend works at Guess and they only made £65 one day last week


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 9, 2009)

I made £9.20 one day last week and £0.00 on Friday, was still one of the best performing in my company!!!  

I work in House of Fraser btw.


----------



## strung out (Feb 9, 2009)

next time i pop in i'll look at everyone suspiciously 

unless you work at superdry or are called adam power in which case i've already met you


----------



## Geri (Feb 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> next time i pop in i'll look at everyone suspiciously



I do that everytime I go in there!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> next time i pop in i'll look at everyone suspiciously
> 
> unless you work at superdry or are called adam power in which case i've already met you



I totally don't work at Superdry, that's over on the cool kids side of the floor.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 9, 2009)

I often wonder if I'll find you wandering the hangbags dept, Geri.


----------



## Geri (Feb 9, 2009)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I often wonder if I'll find you wandering the hangbags dept, Geri.



I'm keeping away from HoF at the moment, as my new years resolution was not to buy any handbags. If I go in there, I will run the risk of seeing one and falling in love with it.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 9, 2009)

I might wander round your shops in a 'baby eating anarchists' t shirt someday. If i had one that is.


----------



## strung out (Feb 9, 2009)

stranger things have happened. i still remember fondly the day that me and electrogirl realised we had some of the same friends


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 10, 2009)

strung_out said:


> stranger things have happened. i still remember fondly the day that me and electrogirl realised we had some of the same friends



That day made me feel violated.


----------



## Zaskar (Feb 15, 2009)

Stupid snow - stupid film maker - stupid film.  Easville park.


----------

